# Kaufberatung Controller für Gear VR



## ElPiet (29. April 2016)

*Kaufberatung Controller für Gear VR*

Hallo zusammen,
ich plane mir in nächster Zeit ein Gear VR Headset zu kaufen, passend zu meinem S7.
Nun wollte ich entsprechend einen passenden Blutooth Controller dazu holen.
Kann jemand einen empfehlen? Es muss nix verrücktes sein. Solider P/L Tipp.
Vielen Dank


----------



## kazzig (30. April 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Controller für Gear VR*

Controller Gear VR   ...


----------



## ElPiet (30. April 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Controller für Gear VR*

*Slow Clap* 
Du bist ja ein Witzbold.  Den Sinn eines Kaufberatungsthreads hast du prima verstanden. 
Die besten Hardwareempfehlungen sind ja nur eine Google Suche entfernt.
Eigentlich kann das halbe Forum zu, denn ich vermute dieses Google findet auch Monitore, Grafikkarten, Eingabegeräte, CPUs und Sound oder?


----------



## lenne0815 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Controller für Gear VR*

Ich hab nen generischen Chinese Android BT Controller, funktioniert Problemlos.


----------



## Horrocko (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Controller für Gear VR*

Ich habe von den offiziell empfohlenen Controllern sowohl den MOGA Pro Power als auch den Steelseries Stratus XL mit der Gear VR ausprobiert.
Der Samsung-eigene Controller ist ja im europäischen Raum nicht mehr zu haben.

Dazu sei gesagt, dass das hier reine Casual-Erfahrungen sind von jemandem, der wenig mit Controllern spielt – gut möglich, dass man mit Beta-Firmware und 1337-H4XxX einige der angesprochenen Probleme beheben kann.

Pro MOGA:
- Leichte Einrichtung im B-Modus
- Integrierte Handy-Halterung, falls du dein Handy auch mal als Gameboy verwenden willst. Auch ein Tablet-Ständer ist dabei.
- Man kann den Controller-Akku als Zusatzbatterie fürs Handy verwenden.
Kontra MOGA:
- Vergleichsweise billige Haptik
- Verschwendete Oberfläche auf dem Controller, wenn du die Handy-Halterung eher nicht verwenden willst.
- Der groß beworbene A-Modus ist mit der neuesten Android-Version wohl immer noch kaum nutzbar (würde voreingestellte Settings für viele Spiele mitbringen).

Pro Steelseries:
- Liegt toll in der Hand, wertig wie ein Xbox-Controller.
- Kein integrierter Akku, sondern AA-Batterien. Find ich für Controller besser, da ich die einfach wechseln kann im Spiel und nicht warten muss, während ein Akku lädt.
- Hab ihn per Bluetooth auch am PC verwendet. Funktioniert unter Windows wie ein normaler Xbox-Controller; bei MOGA ist das nur mit Zusatzprogrammen möglich.
Neutral:
- Das Treiberprogramm, die Steelseries Engine, kann Vorteile haben, wenn man die vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten nutzt, ist ansonsten aber Bloatware. Für meine Kopfhörer nutze ich das Tool, für den Controller eher nicht.
Kontra Steelseries:
- $$$ -.-
- Den Controller zum ersten Mal mit einem neuen Gerät zu verbinden, kann sehr nervtötend sein. Auf dem Handy hat es beim 5. Versuch, auf dem PC beim 11.(!) Versuch erst geklappt. Woran das liegt, ist mir nicht ganz klar, denn sobald der Controller einmal hinterlegt ist, wird er (zumindest bis jetzt) zuverlässig wiedererkannt. Dasselbe Problem tritt auch bei einer Bekannten mit demselben Modell auf.

Hoffe, das erleichtert dir die Entscheidung etwas.


----------



## ElPiet (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Controller für Gear VR*

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise.


----------



## T-Bow (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kaufberatung Controller für Gear VR*

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, mir das besagte Headset zuzulegen. Kann man diverse Bluetooth-Controller mit dem S6/7 verbinden und dieses anschließend für VR nutzen? Oder muss es ein "offizieller", kompatibler Controller sein?

Edit: Alles klar - Kupplung per Bluetooth scheint wunderbar zu funktionieren.


----------

